# Galaxt nexus or S3 ?



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

I am due for a new phone in August and i am torn. My gut is telling me to get the S3 and I am 99% going to. but I am so amazed by the amount of Dev-ing going on with the Nexus. They already have Jelly bean working. Do you think the S3 will have a decent amount of dev's?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

the S3 is samsung's new flagship device and will be released on three major carriers, there will be plenty of dev's. actually, someone started a thread with just about the same topic as this one and a decent number of people responded, check it out:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28339-if-you-had-to-get-a-new-phone-what-would-it-be/


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

According to CNET GS3 has one of the dimmest displays of flagship phones. That alone makes it unacceptable in my book.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, I read that too. Also read that S3 may have RIL issues that will impede developers, but the latter has yet to be seen.

*Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I say go with the S3 so that when you (generic you, not you personally) potentially complain about whatever shortcomings it might have, you're doing it in the forum I generally read less of







lol


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

I had an att gs3 for about 24 hrs and in that time had no issues with display brightness. I usually keep it set at 50%. I ended up selling because I was offered enough to give it up. I do have a Verizon model on preorder. But now that jellybean is out I might keep this nexus u til the gs3 Verizon has root and I can get JB on it. It will come down to preference. Having that home button is the biggest downer I had about the gs3. I have been on my nexus since release day Verizon version. Good luck with your choice both are great devices

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ahh! Invaded by nexians! Lol. Another question is, if you get the S3, until AOSP Roms come out for it, can you handle touchwiz?

*Sent from an electric green Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I still have a TB, it's just not very usable until I get a new display for it. I do like my Nexus as well though.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

yarly said:


> I still have a TB, it's just not very usable until I get a new display for it. I do like my Nexus as well though.


I was just joking, you post good information in the TB section often enough that I figured you had a bolt. Out of curiosity, how are you liking jelly bean so far, big jump from ICS 4.0.4?

*Sent from an electric green Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Some day I'll get my TB fixed. Anyone that has a non working TB with a working screen still and wants to donate it for a semi good cause, then look no further. I wouldn't mind trying to at least updating CM7 for it to 7.2 on my own.

As far as Android 4.1, I'm staying away from it until the source is out 

I've never been much of a crack flasher. On the TB, I ran bamf stripped sense for a few months, then CM7 all the way until January.

People that have tried it, overall, have seem to like it. It's more like an update of how GB was to Froyo where it's more of a refining of 4.x than a huge leap forward.

Nexus has been plagued with issues for some (maybe more than the TB was), but if you get a good one, then you're set. The S3 will be a good phone and probably have better LTE battery life, but I'm just over having to play the wait and see game for other devices no matter how tempting they might look.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

kameleongt said:


> I had an att gs3 for about 24 hrs and in that time had no issues with display brightness. I usually keep it set at 50%. I ended up selling because I was offered enough to give it up. I do have a Verizon model on preorder. But now that jellybean is out I might keep this nexus u til the gs3 Verizon has root and I can get JB on it. It will come down to preference. Having that home button is the biggest downer I had about the gs3. I have been on my nexus since release day Verizon version. Good luck with your choice both are great devices
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


How was the screen in bright sun?


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

kameleongt said:


> But now that jellybean is out I might keep this nexus u til the gs3 Verizon has root and I can get JB on it.


I thought the GS3 has been rooted?


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

I went GNex and couldn't be happier. After over a year of waiting for HTC with all the bolt nonsense, not having to wait for OEMs has been totally liberating!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

some interesting information about the s3, somewhat speculative, but worth a read:

http://www.androidauthority.com/galaxy-s3-jelly-bean-update-details-samsung-ram-98158/

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

Go for the Nexus, based on the S (over the One, which really has it's problems in storage) you'll get at least another version of Android after JB, if not more, officially. Plus, the devs will support LOOOOOOOOONG after El Goog does. And you'll already have LTE if you stick with VZW. As for the S3, it's only marginally better, but if you want custom ROMs they'll probably be TW-based until the devs get over RIL hurdles because, once again, they're proprietary. And Sammy's LTE RILs only get more and more complicated with each revision. If you really don't mind that and like the specs of the S3 better you shouldn't have many worries. Just do your research.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

From looking the S3 RIL a bit, it's fairly similar (but not exact) to the HTC Rezound RIL since they both use Qualcomm modems and don't suffer from the kludge of a RIL the TB had. It'll have more talent working on it than the Rezound has or had so it might take a little bit to get anything AOSP related on it, but it'll eventually come.


----------



## giant22000 (Jan 1, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Yeah, I read that too. Also read that S3 may have RIL issues that will impede developers, but the latter has yet to be seen.
> 
> *Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


This. I hope we are wrong, but if you like AOSP Roms, I wouldn't get anything other than a gnex right now. I don't won't to jump out on limb by saying this, but I don't believe that any VZW LTE phone other than the gnex and tbolt has AOSP support.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

anyone interested in either of these two devices should check this out, huge news.

http://m.intomobile.com/2012/06/30/apple-granted-preliminary-injunction-against-samsung-galaxy-nexus/?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

I am so excited about jelly bean on any phone. Obviously the Nexus has it pretty much fully functional right now. and Damn, this Google Now (siri killer) thing is sick. But the S3 has it's S-voice. Is that going to be a conflict of intrest. will the S3 support google now when Jelly Bean drops. which according to this link http://www.techradar.com/news/phone-and-communications/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-s3-jelly-bean-release-date-revealed-1087648 is going to be 4th quater of this year. my question is once the RIL for JB drops does that mean the developers will have no problems creating roms?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

TO get a gnex in august you will have a phone thats been out for almost a year. Theres not promises that the gnex will get the next os after JB. Granted things are different with verizon now to where you cant get a discounted phone unless youre willing to give up your unlimited data plan. So you can buy used or out right. I feel the S3 will be a great phone and sure might not see as much dev love but there will be much support for it.

If your leaning towards a nexus device I would wait until the next one is released. That way you have a new fresh device for your 2 year contract and not a phone that will be pushing a year by aug. I have seen many people complain over why they renewed their contract with a phone thats a year old and see support slowly dry up. Sure the nexus is different but devs see the latest and greatest come out and they want it. We have seen it with all phones in the past. Plus how many phones has gotten 3 big os updates?

So the question is do you get an aging phone that you dont know how long it has left. TO get the flavor of the month. Wait for the next nexus device comes out. I will say I wouldnt mind having both phones and see how you are having a hard choice to make. All phones have issues so I wont bring up what the gnex has. Because I am sure the S3 will have issues also. I know my bolt has them lol.

You could always keep the phone you have and get a nexus 7









To the gnex owners dont think I am bashing your device. As I am not. I think having the pure google experience is the way to go and google see this with offering their nexus sevices on their own play store site. I am sure my next phone will be a nexus device. Just have to wait for a HTC nexus phone lol. Damn verizon ruining the nexus by not letting google update the phone directly.

So as Ringo says Peace and love. Peace and love.


----------



## brewmancg (Oct 9, 2011)

Amen

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danscmc (Jun 19, 2012)

You could also plan to keep your current phone and/or pick up something out of the classifieds or swappa to get you by until winter and see if the next nexus/key lime pie is the perfect option. I am doing that. I picked up a thunderbolt to get to 4G. My dinc is now a jenga over wifi streamer in my patio and my tbolt mostly is to teather my ICS Kindle.

I have also been moving my contacts over to using Google voice so if my tbolt dies I still can get calls and text via computer, Kindle, land line etc., not as perfect as a mobile phone but much easier to wait on a replacement from swappa or classifieds should I need to.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

It's very disappointing that VZW has insisted on a locked bootloader for their version of the S3. Because of that, I'll wait and see what else is in the pipeline for VZW, as sprint and at&t are both horrible in my area and I have no desire to switch carriers.

*Sent from Thunderbolt*


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> It's very disappointing that VZW has insisted on a locked bootloader for their version of the S3. Because of that, I'll wait and see what else is in the pipeline for VZW, as sprint and at&t are both horrible in my area and I have no desire to switch carriers.
> 
> *Sent from Thunderbolt*


every Verizon phone I have seen comes with a locked bootloader. Unless its a nexus device. Doesn't mean someone wont find a way to unlock it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> every Verizon phone I have seen comes with a locked bootloader. Unless its a nexus device. Doesn't mean someone wont find a way to unlock it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


True, vzw generally locks down their devices, I just didn't expect the vzw version to vary from other carriers' versions that way.

*Sent from Thunderbolt*


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Assume the worse and that way you're not dissapointed when you find out. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> True, vzw generally locks down their devices, I just didn't expect the vzw version to vary from other carriers' versions that way.
> 
> *Sent from Thunderbolt*


Verizon just released their S3 and unlike all the other carrier S3's the Verizon version has a locked bootloader.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jaskwith said:


> Verizon just released their S3 and unlike all the other carrier S3's the Verizon version has a locked bootloader.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Yeah. That's what inspired the third post from the top on this page. I don't even chew big red anymore. Lol

*Sent from Thunderbolt*


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Have the nexus data reception problems I've read about been cured?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Have the nexus data reception problems I've read about been cured?


I never had a problem with mine. Some people had crap devices that dropped their signal a lot, but my reception is the same as my Thunderbolt had as far as checking signal. Some show it being slightly weaker here and there compared to the Rezound or Razr on ICS when I've had some do comparison shots for me, but nothing dramatic.


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

I still have 1 year and 9 months left for my unlimited data on my Thunderbolt. I'm thinking of buying a new Samsung Galaxy S3 32GB on Ebay. Now I'm like 99% positive this is what I'm going to do!. But do you think I'm gonna run into any issues just keeping my plan but just switching to this phone? And if I buy it brand new in the box on Ebay do I still have a 1 year manufacturing warranty from Samsung? Any help I'd greatly appreciated cause this is going down tonight! I'm so excited I think I'm about to have a panic attack!. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

yarly said:


> I never had a problem with mine. Some people had crap devices that dropped their signal a lot, but my reception is the same as my Thunderbolt had as far as checking signal. Some show it being slightly weaker here and there compared to the Rezound or Razr on ICS when I've had some do comparison shots for me, but nothing dramatic.


That's good to know. It had scared me off Samsung products.


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Sorry Thundebolt friends I just ordered my Galaxy S3 32GB, but I still have to wait till the 19th to get it! I'm so excited I cant wait that long! I'm still gonna be on the Thunderbolt forum just because I still love this phone, and I'm giving the phone to my little sister.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

recDNA said:


> That's good to know. It had scared me off Samsung products.


A very vocal minority had issues with the Nexus, just like a very vocal minority had issues with the Thunderbolt as well. None of the staff/developers I know have had issues with their Nexus.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

yarly said:


> A very vocal minority had issues with the Nexus, just like a very vocal minority had issues with the Thunderbolt as well. None of the staff/developers I know have had issues with their Nexus.


I don't mean to be contentious but many developers seem to operate predominantly on wifi, in fact some mention not even having service turned on by vzw. I use my phone like a pocket computer on 4G. I seldom get phone calls because I don't give out my number often. 
I still have unlimited data so I seldom use wifi except to improve gps positioning.

Consequently, all I really care about is a good fast device with excellent data reception. I am rooted now but do not wish to root my next device. I think I've kind of gotten that out of my system.

Bottom line is I appreciate the help but it seems like a lottery. I may or may not have excellent data depending on where I live and the individual device itself. I guess I might as well just choose my fav and see how it works out!

Thanks again everyone. I'm keeping my tbolt so I will still be checking in here and hopefully we will soon have a bunch of new ICS roms to try out!


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Just throwing this in, I got excited and finally decided to use my upgrade and got a GS3 on pre order, but luck in sued and my tbolt was "damaged" so I hit up VZW and ordered my G Nex (which on was on the fence about since it came out) but I have this to say I loooove it, and you don't have to be a flashoholic or anything just to want it its a generally good phone. I can say this I started off on MIUI but I learned that I don't much care for v4 but I ran AOKP on my fasci so that was the next choice and I'm in love don't even wanna hop to jelly bean yet. And my final notes: screen is AMAZING and I hate samoleds and care for super LCDs, its comfortable in my hand and pocket, signal is non issue I had a few hiccups but that was on 4.0.2 radios 4.04 are working flawlessly. And finally battery life w/o a extended I can make it pretty much all day with light usage. Sorry I'm late but wanted to wait to post my opinion till I spent at least two weeks with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I would go for the Galaxy Nexus, more so if there was a price gap larger than $50.

I like that the Galnex is Pure Google, so it is first to get updates that actually work completely, and compared to the Galaxy S III, well I don't like the iPhone mimicking with the home button and the separate capacitive buttons, plus color choice is either White or Blue, come on. I also do not care for the screen size or battery life, I have a friend with the S III on AT&T, and the battery couldn't make it through six hours of occasional texting and navigating through NYC. Besides that, what would I do with almost 5" of screen, that's borderline Galaxy Note.

So without getting too into detail, I would go for the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Personally I LOVE my S3. Ridiculously faster than the galaxy nexus.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Personally I LOVE my S3. Ridiculously faster than the galaxy nexus.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Do you have the "black crunch" issue?


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Do you have the "black crunch" issue?


Not even sure what that is. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Has anyone gotten the SIII on US Cellular? Locally here they are probably the most popular carrier with the vest signal as well, so that just adds another variable to consider for me.


----------

